# Paul Harris on Wikipedia



## Chileandude (Jan 17, 2008)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rousimar_Palhares



> Rousimar Palhares
> Born February 20, 1980 (1980-02-20) (age 30)
> Dores do Indaiá MG
> Other names Toquinho (Tree Stump), Paul Harris
> ...


Genius


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Nice... so who did this?


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

i like it.


----------



## burgito (Aug 2, 2009)

What's the Paul Harris about ?? I don't get it


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5 (Jul 7, 2008)

I hate it when people call him Paul Harris on these forums, it's just annoying IMHO.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

burgito said:


> What's the Paul Harris about ?? I don't get it


Some find it hilarious that Palhares is pronounced "Paul Harris" by some people, among others Goldie


----------



## burgito (Aug 2, 2009)

burgito said:


> What's the Paul Harris about ?? I don't get it



LOL **** my ass I just got it!!

*2 people having a conversation*

- Who's he Mare?

- Paul Harris...


----------



## m0nkey (Jun 13, 2009)

I dont get the OP? :confused02:

edit: nvm i do sweet!


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Is the funny thing the fact that 'Paul Harris' is under 'other names' ?

If so... huh? :S Its been there for ages as far as I remember? Am I missing something? And it's not only this forum that call him Paul Harris.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Dtwizzy2k5 said:


> I hate it when people call him Paul Harris on these forums, it's just annoying IMHO.


YES! I'm glad it gets under someone elses skin cos it drives me crazy when people reffer to him as 'Paul Harris'


----------



## Inkdot (Jun 15, 2009)

Not sure where it started but he's called Paul Harris on all the forums now.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Killstarz said:


> YES! I'm glad it gets under someone elses skin cos it drives me crazy when people reffer to him as 'Paul Harris'


Same here!


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

I remember a while back I was reading about this Paul Harris chap and was like WhoTF is that? After putting two and two together I got a hearty laugh and still smile to this day when I hear it, dunno why.

Personally if I were him I would feel honored, because he has risen above mediocrity to have a nick name that when uttered sends chills to the very bones...leg bones that is. Plus it's pretty funny IMO.


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

Quite a while back, when I was pretty new into MMA and just a lurker around here, I actually typed "Paul Harris" in google, to find out who the hell is that guy. :thumb02:


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Far as I'm concerned, I get closer to his actual name saying Paul Harris, then I do when trying to pronounce Palhares. Before this nickname, nobody really knew how to say it.

Apart from being a very sensible and functional nickname... Its also fecking hilarious.


----------

